
Princeton Agrees to Consider Removing a President’s Name - Alupis
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/20/nyregion/princeton-agrees-to-consider-removing-a-presidents-name.html?_r=0
======
alansmitheebk
No one is forcing you to go to Princeton. If you don't feel comfortable there
because of the name of a building transfer to another school. Or get a fucking
life.

